# Stay comand for Lab



## Warden (Dec 11, 2007)

My lab stays good when retrieving. When getting in and out of the car. Entering and leaving the house. But when we walk around the block and he is working out in front of me, when I say stay he wants to come back to me to stay. I want him, to stay at the location I say stay . When a car is coming he must stay exactly were and when I say stay. Any help would be appreciated. The Lab is 8 months old am I expecting to much to soon.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't teach another command for making them sit in one place. Use sit and enforce it. Sit means sit until I tell the dog it's ok to move by either using it's name or a release command like "ok."


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I always teach any flushing dog "hup" because its a easy command to say forcefully, any good spaniel training book has how to train it.

Release with a touch on the head and the quietly spoken word "OK", after they really are reliable you can just use the word.

Teach it in the yard first and when it breaks go pick the dog up carry it ( dont drag it) back to the spot he broke and plant him there with the command repeated, they learn it quick.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

If you do a thorough job with training the lab, he'll learn to sit to one blast of the whistle later on. One blast means sit. If you teach him to sit when commanded now, anytime, anyplace, anywhere, training later will be simplified.

He won't learn sit and stay. Sit means sit, and it means to sit until he's released with another command. Stay is really a useless command.


----------



## 2labz (Nov 11, 2010)

I agree with the others. Sit means sit until you give the release command. I do teach stay but it is only used in an honor situation where the dog is taught that he is not in anyway going to get a retrieve and must stay. But really just a que to not move from sit again. Good luck.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

no matter what command you use the bottom line is if the dog breaks and comes back to you pick it up without any anger, Carry the dog back to the spot he was when you told him to "sit" put him down gently and repeat the command.

then walk a short distance (5-10 yards max at first) away if he follows pick him up and put him back in that exact spot again and repeat. If he sits for a little while release him with "ok" or whatever your release command is and praise him.

Keep lengthening the time you let him sit until hes reliable for a fairly long time ( 3-4 minutes at first, longer later) once he does that you can start moving around to test him. If he gets up carry him right back to the spot he was told to sit at place him there and repeat. Keep doing the drill a few times ( 3-4 ) each time you spend some time with him.

He'll catch on you should be able to run around him throw things past him, walk past him ect without him moving before he gets the release command.

Be patient dogs are very place concious so that part is very important make sure you carry him to that spot.

The easiest way to pick him up is to slide your left arm (assuming your right handed) under him right in front of his back legs until your bicep is in contact with his side, grab his collar with your right (stronger arm) and pick him up. Having his weight resting up on your forearm by your bicep give you better leverage and makes them feel lighter than they are.

dont be rough just firm but gentle

good luck


----------

